# holiday weight



## fat girl2 (Jan 12, 2006)

hi everyone just wondering how many pounds everyone gained during the holidays.

I gained 20 pounds


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 12, 2006)

fat girl2 said:


> I actualy eated allot witch leaded to a 20 extra pounds
> 
> today I ate for brakefast at mcdonalds



How much was the witch allotted? Wow, and if it's leaded instead of unleaded that's allot 2 E.T. the feeling station.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 13, 2006)

A pounding headache:doh: ! Say goodnight Gracie .


----------



## Angel (Jan 13, 2006)

fat girl2 said:


> hi everyone just wondering how many pounds everyone gained during the holidays.



14 pounds! :eat2:


----------



## YisGinlasvegas (Jan 13, 2006)

Maybe two or so but good job anyways you guys.


----------



## Fatty_pie300 (Jan 13, 2006)

I gained 25 pounds.


----------



## hobbit boy (Jan 15, 2006)

i lost 6 pounds


----------



## Denial (Jan 17, 2006)

I gained like 600 grams. Pretty poorly.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't think I gained much at all. Funny, after I hit 450lb or so, I can eat anything and not gain weight. :eat2:


----------



## Moonchild (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I lost weight, but I dunno how much. I just know my clothes are looser now.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 19, 2006)

Well to tell ya'll the truth
I don't know how much I gained but I can tell you that i'm stuck at 173lbs and I love it one time than again I want to get back down to my old figure that i was in High School a size 8 but i still want to have a curvy figure. I'm iiterally getting out of breath when climbing steps. I have this guy that likes me in school and I can't understand why he would like me because I"m overweight I bet his last girlfriend was really fit and had a nice figure me on the other hand I don't have a flat stomach its bulges out when i set down and I don't like wearing tight clothes because all you see is the rolls on my stomach i know its turning you on for me to tell you about this and i"m getting turned on with you. I took my Blood Pressure today and it was a Whopping 134/86 and I was shocked because I've never really bothered checking my Blood Pressure but I'm glad I did because I get these really bad Headaches and sometimes they won't leave I'll have to lay down and rest. Last week when I came home my mom asked me why is your eye red and I said my eye isn't red than I looked in the mirror and it looked like a broken Blood Vessel in my eye. But overall I gained some weight over the holidays but I don't know how much. 

Have a nice night


----------



## pickleman357 (Jan 19, 2006)

I put on 5lbs.

Had quite fun doing it too. Had a box of After Eight chocolates to myself over 5 days. :eat1: Yum!


----------

